# hi guys,



## Janegazo (Apr 26, 2021)

im Jane, bit long in the tooth for this motorhoming, but i still have a small window in which to have an adventure. I purchsed a motorhome back in 2017 but had the misfortune of getting conned out of a lot of money. But justice prevales and I after a long fight with the police working hard we got the criminals and i got my money back so. back to square one. So May 1st she gets taxed and hopefully by that time i would have sorted any prolems out. So shall be looking for safe places to stay and nice spots to stop. and to meet you all


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, welcome    glad everything has worked out for you.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello Jane, welcome aboard 

Sorry you had so much trouble with your first motorhome and glad you're sorted now.

Long in the tooth?! You haven't met any of the old dinosaurs in here yet!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, good you got the barstewarts and monies back, upwards and onwards.


----------



## Makzine (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent, glad you got them


----------



## Robmac (Apr 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi from Yorkshire & welcome aboard. Hope you're soon out there living the dream...


----------



## jeanette (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Red Dwarf (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi Jane and welcome from the Scottish Highlands. Long in the tooth? You’re young at heart or wouldn’t be wanting to hit the road......


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey Jane,
WELCOME to the wild side 
Join in on the boards, Have Fun, BREEEETH & Make new friends 

(Got any Donuts?)


----------



## teckguy (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi Jane and welcome


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi and welcome..


----------



## Wully (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi Jane welcome from Scotland. Good on You for sticking by your guns. Enjoy your new van. We have regular meet ups throughout the year you should try and join us for one.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 28, 2021)

Janegazo said:


> im Jane, bit long in the tooth for this motorhoming, but i still have a small window in which to have an adventure. I purchsed a motorhome back in 2017 but had the misfortune of getting conned out of a lot of money. But justice prevales and I after a long fight with the police working hard we got the criminals and i got my money back so. back to square one. So May 1st she gets taxed and hopefully by that time i would have sorted any prolems out. So shall be looking for safe places to stay and nice spots to stop. and to meet you all


Welcome..
Advice..?
Experience ?
Fun?
It's all on here for you.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------

